# صناعة صابون سائل لليدين



## fadiza17 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

:56:الى الاخ المهدى بكر
الحمد لله سوف ابداء بانشاء المعمل مباشرة بعد رمضان فلقد درست كل المشروع"معمل للمنظفات " وكل تكاليفه والله يوفقنا جميعا 
لقد وعدتنا بتركيبة صابون سائل لليدين ومازلنا بنتظارها ارجو منك سرعة الاجابة ...
اخوان من يعرف الطريقة يدلنا ( لليدين وليس للجلي)
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## البلاتين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا بكــ وبالتوفيق عزيزي ..

صابون سائل لليدين 

تكسابون 12%
كمبرلان 8%
جليسرين 1%
كلوريد الصوديوم 1.5% -للتغليظ .. وتذوب خارجيا
مادة حافظة ( حمض الستريك) 0.20%
عطر 0.7%
لون ( 30-40جرام لكل طن .. حسب درجة اللون المرغوب بها ) ...
ماء .. حتى تمام النسبة المئوية ..
بيئة العمل عند80 درجة مئوية - لتمام التذاوب ما بين التكسابون والماء ومعهما الكمبرلان .. وإضافة اللون والعطر تكون في المدى من 40-45درجة مئوية .. لكي لا يحدث كسر لروابطها ..

هذه الطريقة اقتصادية وبجودة عالية .. 

ولاي استفسار على الرحب والسعة ..

اما اذا كنت تريده مع معقم
تضف 0.5 % كلورواكسيلينول ...


----------



## يوسف الغريب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور الاخ بلاتين على هذة التركيبة


----------



## fadiza17 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز البلاتين في هذة التركيبة هل نضيف حمض السلفونك والصودا ام فقط تكسابون و كمبرلان ؟؟؟؟ ارجو سرعة الاجابة


----------



## البلاتين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع .. والمعذرة على التاخير ..
مرحبا بك اخ يوسف وشاكرين لك مداخلتك
الاخ fadiza17 لا يتم اضافة حامض السلفونيك او الصودا .. فقط التكسابون والكمبرلان .. مع محسنات اخرى ان أردت

ولكن أرى ان التركيبة التي ذكرتها ممتازة .. مع التركيز على اللون الجيد والعطور القوية ..

وبالتوفيق للجميع ..


----------



## علي العزاوي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي البلاتين هل حضرتك متأكد من نسبة الكمبرلاين أنا أعتقد أنها عالية جدا مع الشكر


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لا ليست عالية لأنها مخصصة لليدين وليست للجلي


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام الله عليكم يا باشمهندسين....
أود أولاً أن أعتذر للمهندس / المهدي بكر لأن الإستفسار كان موجهاً لسيادته فأستسمحه أن أجيب على الإستفسار..... و أرجو أن يأذن لي...

أما السيد المهندس بالإسم / بلاتين فمشكوراً على التركيبة
و أود أن أضيف فقط حسب معلوماتي الضئيلة التي لا تستحق أي مقارنة بجانب معلوماتكم الفياضة و علمكم الغزير... أدام الله عليكم نعمته بالعلم النافع و أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم...

سيدي الفاضل الذي أشار أن الكومبيرلان نسبته عالية و أخر أجاب أن الكومبيرلان ليس للجلي...
أود أن أقول حسب معلوماتي ما هو الكومبيرلان و ما وظيفته الأساسية....

الكومبيرلان هو مادة غير أيونية و هذا أسمه التجاري و معروف أيضاً بإسم KD.
و هو مركب بإسم (كوكونت داي إيثانولاميد) و هو إستر ناتج من حالة تصبن أو إسترفيكشن ناتج من معالجة الحامض الدهني الموجود في زيت جوز الهند و مادة داي إيثانولامين)
و دا بيبقى (2 جزء داي إيثانولامين + 1 جزء من زيت جوز الهند) و يعالج حرارياً عند 255°م مدة 3 ساعات....
و وظيفته الأساسية أنه _Nonionic Surfactant _بالإضافة إلى أنه مثبت للرغوة

و نسبته في التركيبة من 2 إلى 4 % كحد أقصى لأن دائماً الـ _Nonionic Surfactant _بيكون أقل من 5 % و الـ _Anionic Surfactant_ بيبقى من 5 إلى 15 %....
و يبقى المستهدف 10 % (المتوسط) و صيفاً (12) عشان اللزوجة و ملائمتها لدرجة الحرارة.... و دي مشم مشكلة هنا لأن التكسابون ما بيفصلش زي السلفونيك بإضافة ملح الطعام...
ممكن حضرتك كمان تعوض الكمبيرلان بمادة بديلة
_Smithole (Ethoxylated phenol N.P9) _سميسول (نونايل فينول إن بي 9) و دي مادة غير أيونية أيضاً و أعتقد إنها أرخص من الكمبيرلان...

و يبقى تركيبة حضرتك:
تكسابون N70 (صوديوم لوريل إيثر سلفات) 10 %
سمسول 2 %
معطر 1 %
ملح طعام من 2 إلى 6 %
حسب درجة اللزوجة و الثخانة التي ترضي العميل....
مادة حافظة 0.2 %
ممكن مادة مصدف مع اللون بدرجة مقبولة لتجميل المنتج
مياه 85 %

التحضير:
لو مفيش أي إمكانيات خالص.. وعاء بلاستيك و أخلط المقادير كلها على بعض و سيبها لتاني يوم أو تالت يوم و من وقت للتاني تقليبة خفيفة يدوياً و ح تبقى كويسة إن شاء الله...

لو كمية.. تضع المياه أولاً و يذاب فيها كمية ملح الطعام مساءً و تترك و يوضع التكسابون و السمسول أو الكمبرلان و تتركه للصبح و تقلب و تكمل خطوات التشغيل عادي.....

غير مسموح بإستخدام السلفونيك في تراكيب صابون الأيدي أو الشامبوهات لأن السلفونيك بيسبب سرطان الجلد بإستخدامه المتكرر على مدى زمن بعيد...


----------



## kmahmoud (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور على التركيبه


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

*مشكورين*


----------



## ضياء عيد (1 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتوا النسب دى بتكون جرام يعنى اشترى مثلا 2 جرام ولا اية انا مبتدء ومش عارف ممكن التوضيح


----------



## اذكار (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا 

رمضان مبارك عليكم


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات رائعة وخاصة التوضيح بخصوص السلفونيك
مشكووووووووور


----------



## منتاى (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## القطة ميما (9 مارس 2013)

البلاتين قال:


> مرحبا بالجميع .. والمعذرة على التاخير ..
> مرحبا بك اخ يوسف وشاكرين لك مداخلتك
> الاخ fadiza17 لا يتم اضافة حامض السلفونيك او الصودا .. فقط التكسابون والكمبرلان .. مع محسنات اخرى ان أردت
> 
> ...


ربنا يباركلك يارب ممكن اعرف الطريقة بالكمية اوضح من نسب % يعنى بالكيلو او الجرامات لانى مش فاهماها خالص وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سالم هدهود (28 مايو 2013)

الاخ المحترم الصابون السائل لغسل اليدين يجب ان يكون صابون وليس منظف اما التكسبون او الكمبرلان فهدة منظفات الصابون السائل يحضر من الاحماض الدهنية والبوتاسة الكاوية فى وجود مديب لكى يحافظ على الحالة السائلة والمواد الاخرى يمكن اظافة جلسرين وملونات ورائحة هدة التركيبات تستخدمها شركة بروكتر جمبر وهنكل وكل الشركات العالمية اما التركيبة الدى كتبتها فهى شامبو لغسل الشعر وشكرا


----------



## spotcolor (10 يونيو 2013)

طيب لو حطينا بدل الكمبرلان مادة البيتائين مش افضل عشان الرغوة ؟؟


----------



## The Exorcist (13 يونيو 2013)

> صابون سائل لليدين
> 
> تكسابون 12%
> كمبرلان 8%
> ...



السلام عليكم 
اخي البلاتين : لقد قمت بعمل تركيبتك فكانت النتيجه ممتازه لكن الصابون كان خفيف شويه 
انا اريد ان ازيد من كثافه الصابون ولزوجته فماذا يجب علي ان اعمل زياده نسبه التكسابون او زياده نسبه الملح؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## eslam_sha (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## AhmedE3M (23 أكتوبر 2014)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو معرفة الاضافات المستخدمة للحفاظ على الحاله السائله للصابون والاضافات الخاصة بزيادة الرغوه
وشكرا"


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

البلاتين قال:


> مرحبا بكــ وبالتوفيق عزيزي ..
> 
> صابون سائل لليدين
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------

